# 1st death



## squirrel502 (Apr 3, 2011)

yah...I am bummed.

I have had my 55g cichlid tank going strong since march, and one of my original fish "cobalt blue zebra" was just spotted belly up in the rocks. Sad day with loosing him, but now I am concerned that something might be up with my tank. the other fish seem fine, but so did he. granted, I noticed that he grayed up a little and his tail was very slightly ragged, but I just figured the tail was the result of normal cichlid angst.


----------



## fishlover567 (Oct 5, 2011)

he may have just got bullied i lost a fish when it got bullied


----------



## squirrel502 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I just lost 2 more fish. Nitrates are a little high, but not super. Amonia and other readings are good to go. I am starting to get very concerned, but the fry in the tank "what I would expect to be the first to die if water quality was off" are all doing wonderfully.


----------

